# ooooooooo new addiction!!! :D



## Shimmer (Aug 16, 2006)

So yeh. Got a month's pass to the indoor rockclimbing gym.
I'm effing hooked.


----------



## Makeupluvr (Aug 16, 2006)

yeay for you!  Sounds like fun!  Keep us posted


----------



## JULIA (Aug 16, 2006)

Ah! Rock climbing seems like so much fun, but I've never tried it.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 16, 2006)

It is fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I took husband tonight and had him belaying me. Ehrm. He dropped me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank GOD it was a controlled fall but oy will I be sore in the a.m.


Dyno-rock.com is the website of the gym I go to and yeah it's a freaking blast. I'm taking my six year old Friday night to see how he likes it, since he's just been DYING to go since Saturday.


----------



## Another Janice! (Aug 17, 2006)

That sounds so cool!!

I tried that once at six flags.  My fatass barely made it halfway.  LOL!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 17, 2006)

it's a GREAT workout, especially if you're 'bordering'...going around the room at about 3...3.5 feet up and just working your way around.


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Aug 17, 2006)

oh i love indoor rock climbing
i used to go a lot when i was younger


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm a total 'country girl' in that I grew up out in the boondocks and have been climbing one thing or another in one fashion or another since I was knee high to a grasshopper. 
I got REALLY bored with the whole 'workout' thing, and am seriously considering pursuing this further, especially since my kids seem to like it (hey it's a great treat from time to time) and it's something husband and I can do together. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'd like for him to be as gung ho as I am but I don't see that happening.


----------

